# ghey drum



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

hit it the other night and caught a bunch... this is only one I got a picture of as the batteries died.



saw this and figgered i'd try the camera one last time to see if i could get any more juice out of it after letting it "rest" (i was in such a rush to get a shot off before the camera shut off from dead batteries i didn't have time to focus).



snagged a bunch of fish out of that school before the sun set, but no batteries - :headknock

that's all. (emoticons are so gay)


----------



## d-donaghue (Oct 30, 2007)

stay out of my drum hole!!! lol.. nice pic


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

actually, that's not where you caught those fish on your last post.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

That fish has that "what the h e l l" just happened look


----------



## sparrfish (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for making time to take some pictures. It is always hard for me to put down the rod and pick up the camera when I see tailing fish. I'm still trying to check black drum off my list of fish species caught on fly.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

sparrfish said:


> It is always hard for me to put down the rod and pick up the camera when I see tailing fish.


dude, there just schoolie redfish. they're everywhere.

if they were permit, then yeah, i probably wouldn't have taken pictures first...


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

All of these recent posts showing fish after fish caught I'd say thIsh proves it...let's all move to Rockport/Port A. Just too easy with everday schools of drum and reds roaming the flats everywhere and you can just drive up, park, and walk into schoolies with a pink spoonfly of all things. Who needs a technical skiff loaded down with Gulp (for you Redfish Cup guys). See ya'll there this and every weekend. Even a new flyshop in town ('bout time) and they got an HEB too. WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Ish said:


> dude, there just schoolie redfish. they're everywhere.


Come to Freeport LMAO


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Only if Dow has the afternoon petrochem release scheduled for C.Bayou...drives those three-eyed trout crazy.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Golden said:


> All of these recent posts showing fish after fish caught I'd say thIsh proves it...let's all move to Rockport/Port A. Just too easy with everday schools of drum and reds roaming the flats everywhere and you can just drive up, park, and walk into schoolies with a pink spoonfly of all things. Who needs a technical skiff loaded down with Gulp (for you Redfish Cup guys). See ya'll there this and every weekend. Even a new flyshop in town ('bout time) and they got an HEB too. WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


hey smartass, 3/4 of those fish weren't caught in Port A., Rockport, or Port O.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

this place needs a full time edit button.

that post should have read:



Ish said:


> dude, they're just schoolie redfish. they're everywhere.


----------

